# Air compressor 230V plug?



## Jackslap (Oct 14, 2010)

I inherited a Sears air compressor 2HP 20 Gal. It has a plug on the end with a sideways prong. Some quick googling showed that it is a 20 amp plug correct? On the compressor itself it says that this model runs at 230V ONLY! I'm sure the outlets at my house won't run that.

HOWEVER, this house was previously owned by an electrician. He wired an outlet behind the dryer area that looks to be a 220 outlet. Of course, this plug will not fit into that outlet and I wouldn't do it anyway until I was absolutely sure. I have several outlets that will accomodate the sideways plug thing, but I'm not sure that they'll supply the needed voltage. What do I need to get this thing working?


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

Are you plan to put the compressor in the garage right ?? if so next question is the garage is attached or detached ?? that will make the diffrence on the rules how we can play with it.

Normally the 240 volt 20 amp circuit genrally will be it own circuit noting else on that circuit and it will have diffrent plug and receptale than what you see on 120 volt circuits.

To actally run the new 240 volt circuit is not super hard at all it almost the same way as 120 volt circuit however there is couple extra step to be involed to do this correct way.

With common 240 volt 15 amp resdentinal air compressor you will need 4.0mm² { #12 AWG } romex typically 12-2 type but one further step in this part due it is a 240volt set up you will need to remark the white conductor with marker or tape { only with romex cable anthing else no it not allowed } and two pole breaker on this ueage and for the 240 volt 20 amp recetptale as I mention before remark the white conductor with tape or marker and both hot conductors will go on brass screws.

As far for junciton box most case single gang box will work just fine.

Merci.
Marc


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

[ackslap;516534]. It has a plug on the end with a sideways prong. Some quick googling showed that it is a 20 amp plug correct? 
[/QUOTE]

depends which prong is sideways. If you look at the plug with the prongs pointing to you and the ground prong at the top, if the sideways prong is on the right, it is a 20 amp 250 volt. see 6-20P in the picture. 


> I have several outlets that will accomodate the sideways plug thing, but I'm not sure that they'll supply the needed voltage.


are you sure the sideways prong is not flip flopped? If so, that would be a 5-20 which is a 125 volt 20 amp recep.


----------



## Jackslap (Oct 14, 2010)

Based on the chart provided I can confirm that the plug on the end of the compressor is a 250V 20A plug. The receptacle in the wall that I have currently is a 250V 30A receptacle. 

I have spoken with the gentleman who owned this house previously (the electrician) and he has stated that it WILL work for the compressor, but that I need to wire up a receptacle adapter. Essentially adapting the 250V 20A plug to fit into the 250V 30ZA. I don't see a problem with that. It should supply the needed voltage right?


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

The easist way is you get the 240 volt 20 amp receptale and take that 30 amp recpteale out and intall that new 240 volt 20 amp recpetale and change the breaker down from 30 amp to 20 amp double pole breaker and ya good to go but with the 6.0mm² { #10 AWG } conductor it will be alot stiffer to get into the screw but I know it can be done otherwise pigtail it.

Just make sure you remark the white conductor so you know you have 240 volts there { ONLY if you don't have red conductor in there }
Merci.
Marc


----------

